# Amano shrimp might've bred in fresh water



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not trying to spread any false hope, but today I saw what I think were Amano shrimp offsprings in my pond. The reason I think they are what they are is because they resembled the ones I put in this past summer, only slightly smaller. Also, they numbered more than what I initially put in. 

If that's the case, then it is indeed a great news. I will try to catch some and put them back into my tank to see how they fare. Keeping fingers crossed

Speaking of which, if anyone has had success breeding them in fresh water, feel free to share the news here as well!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Not trying to spread any false hope, but today I saw what I think were Amano shrimp offsprings in my pond. The reason I think they are what they are is because they resembled the ones I put in this past summer, only slightly smaller. Also, they numbered more than what I initially put in.
> 
> If that's the case, then it is indeed a great news. I will try to catch some and put them back into my tank to see how they fare. Keeping fingers crossed
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone has had success breeding them in fresh water, feel free to share the news here as well!


There is a very similar shrimp to amano shrimp that breeds in FW. Most surely among your amanos you have this shrimp and it is the one that has breed.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Pedro, do you know the name of the shrimp you speak of?

Please see this thread;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lanted-aquariums/50200-amano-shrimp-eggs.html


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

But if that is the case, which I don't mind doubting, then it would mean whoever sold me the shrimp also has misIDed the animal. 

In any case, I will capture one and post the photos here so we can all try to ID it.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

milalic said:


> There is a very similar shrimp to amano shrimp that breeds in FW. Most surely among your amanos you have this shrimp and it is the one that has breed.


do they eat algae as well as Amanos? If so sign me up, I'd take them over Amanos.....


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If they do breed in freshwater, I am 99.9% they are not amano. They most surely are Caridina / Neocaridina SP. "Mini-Japonica"

http://translate.google.com/transla...=show&artNo=164&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Regards


----------

